# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  نمونه سفته برای استخدام , نمونه سفته حسن انجام کار

## bugless.ir

سلام

یکسری از دوستان درخواست کردن که نمونه سفته استخدامی رو با تصویر برامون آپلود کن یا توضیحات بیشتر بده !
یا خواسته بودن اگر میشه متن روی سفته رو براشون ارسال کنم ....
پیرو این تاپیک قبلی ام :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A9%D8%A7%D8%B1
من یک عکس براتون گذاشتم اینجا و نحوه نوشتن سفته استخدام یا نمونه سفته حسن انجام کار رو براتون مثال زدم :

لینک تصویر نمونه سفته استخدامی : http://s9.picofile.com/file/8314307400/safte.jpg

----------


## bugless.ir

*توضیح آخر و خدانگهدار :* ببینید این یک روش برای جلوگیری از سوء استفاده های احتمالی و برای محکم کاری هستش !
در صورتیکه به این کار شک دارید یا کارفرما این سفته رو قبول نکرد و مجبور شدید تصمیمی دیگه بگیرید لطفا با وکیل مشورت کنید یا از کسی که قانون رو بلده بخواهید راهنمایی تون کنه و صرفا به روش بنده اکتفا نکنید ...  :لبخند: 
با تشکر

----------

